#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Sistema de Guarda de Logs - Dúvidas Respondidas

## GracaSoft

Olá amigos do Under-Linux, várias pessoas estão com dúvidas sobre o sistema de guarda de logs, então fiz esse vídeo para sanar todas as dúvidas:




Link para valores e configuração da máquina: http://www.gracasoft.com.br/logviewer/simulacao.xhtml
Link para imagem de instalação do S.O.: http://www.layer7tecnologia.com.br/d...64-minimal.iso
Link para tutorial de instalação do S.O e link para o vídeo que fala das leis do Marco Civil e da Anatel sobre guarda de logs: Ver na descrição desse vídeo no youtube.

*Entre em contato comigo:

Skype: fagner_gracasoft
E-mail: [email protected]*

----------


## reirox

Alguém daqui do fórum que já usa esse software pode comentar pra gente sobre .

----------

